# Has anyone had 1 embryo transferred that resulted in Twins?



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,
My consultant advised that due to me having previous surgeries it wouldnt be advisable to have more than one embryo replaced, which i understand. I know i shouldnt be saying this but like alot of ladies on here, I really would love to have twins  I was wondering what are the chances of the embryo splitting? Anyone have any success stories to share?


----------



## springsunshine (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi

Didn't want to read and run. Just wanted to say that I know of a couple of ladies on this forum who had one embie transferred that split into id twins. U could try posting on the twins board for responses. 

I had 2 blasts transferred. One perished and the other split into id twins. 

Good luck

xxxx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

My friend did  . She was TTC for ten years and has terrible endometriosis. Over those years she had a mixture of treatment and surgeries with no joy  . It was getting to the point that they were starting to think that they had to give up on ever being parents. They had one frostie left and decided that that was their last try. The embryo split and she now has 2 gorgeous identical twin girls


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww Han2275 congratulations to your friend, i bet she was over the moon and back again!   This journey is tough but when you end up with results like that, its worth the wait.

Springsunshine Thanks for that but im unsure of how to get to the twins board  Im new to this site.


----------

